# 15 WEEKS PREGNANT WITH PERIOD TYPE PAINS



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi

For the last 2 days I have been having period type pains on and off.
What do you think this could be ?

I thought maybe I might have a urine infection, could this cause period type pain ?

Thanks Lea


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, yes urine infections can cause period type cramps.

If you have these symptoms you need to see a GP asap so they can give you some antibiotics. Give your out of ours GP clinic a ring and see them later this evening.

It may just be streching pains but it is best to get checked out to be sure

Take care x


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the reply

Do you think I really should phone tonight ?
I could phone gp first thing tomorrow that wouldn't make much difference would it ?

Lea


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Its up to you, if you think you need antibiotics for a urine infection then I don't see any point in waiting, why not give NHS direct a ring, see what they say x


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi
I phoned gp first thing yesterday and got emergency appointment.
Dr tested wee and found blood and protein.
Gave me antibiotics and told me to take it easy.

I have really been trying to drink lots of water to flush it through.

How can I prevent urine infections ?
Why was there blood in my urine ?
Am feeling a lot better already today and have phoned in sick at work so I can rest on setee.

Thanks Lea


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

To try and prevent urine infections, make sure that you drink plenty of fluids, preferably water.  They can occur though, even if you are doing this, as you can be prone to getting them in pregnancy.  The blood in your urine will have been cause by the trauma to your urinary tubes from the infection.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi, Thanks for you help
I have started taking my antibiotics but I now think I have thrush !

If I phone drs tomorrow I wont get seen for a few days should I just go and get something from the chemist tomorrow ?

Lea


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I'd give your midwife a ring, she will be able to get you an appointment tomorrow as the pharmacist will just refer you back to your GP!!

Better safe than sorry x


----------

